# Drinking alcohol once a week. How much can it hurt you if you keep it moderate?



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 9, 2014)

Say a guy doesn't drink during the week. He works out every single day. 

Once a week (Friday or Saturday) he enjoys 3-4 glasses of dry red wine. 4 oz each. 

If he is working his ass off in the gym every day, will that hurt his gains? He is not competing.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dude stop posting about your self in third person .

What exactly do you think that alcohol is going to do to muscle that you have already gained?


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 9, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Dude stop posting about your self in third person .
> 
> What exactly do you think that alcohol is going to do to muscle that you have already gained?



Is it true that it will eat your muscles away? For example say a guy lifts Sunday-Saturday and has a few glasses of red wine 12 hours after his Saturday morning workout. Does he lose all his muscle that he gained that week?


----------



## jshel12 (Jun 9, 2014)

A few glasses of red wine a week would do absolutely nothing to hinder gains as long as your not a few weeks out from a competition, which you already stated you don't compete. Just make sure you mix in a little water here and there to stay hydrated and make sure a few glasses doesn't turn into 3 bottles and you'll be fine.


----------



## s2h (Jun 9, 2014)

perfectly fine...its all about moderation in life...i read some study where the French have some of the lowest reported cases of Heart disease in the world...and they are the biggest consumers of red wine..


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 9, 2014)

What s2h said, Red wine is good for you in small amounts.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a friend who's cousin's sister was in a relationship with the aunt of a neighbor's nephew's brother's best friend's gf's mom's ex who wants to know if he misses his creatine dose, he will lose last years gains


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mix in your amino drink bro.  It'll be like a post workout.  It won't eat your muscles away if you do that...


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 10, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> I have a friend who's cousin's sister was in a relationship with the aunt of a neighbor's nephew's brother's best friend's gf's mom's ex who wants to know if he misses his creatine dose, he will lose last years gains



Some very obsessive compulsive lifters out there.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 10, 2014)

a few glass's a week is no biggie


----------

